# Go Goldens Go!!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish I was closer. I would love to see an all golden field/hunt event......maybe even enter.
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I haven't been around for a while, some people make my head hurt, but I am back.
OK, just over two weeks away for the field events. 
We will run the Q, AM and the Open in the FT with my old girl and have my new pup in puppy FT event. I have other duties for the HT and the WC/WCX. Then we head to Canada for a few days for some big time hunting.
So who will be at the GRCA 2012 specialty for the field events?
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we will be there!


----------

